# Cat dewormer?



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

What dewormers do you all use for your cats? I have an inherited kitty here that hasn't been to a vet in forever so I know he hasn't had any recent treatments and I'd like to start him on something for prevention. We can't afford a vet visit for this so does anyone have a recommendation for dewormers store bought?
Also, he is an outdoor cat who comes into the house when he wants.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like safe guard 3 day powder wormer, it treats for the 4 main worms, Tapeworm, Roundworm, Hookworm, and Whipworm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use Safeguard too. I use the liquid at 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can get it at the pet store, feed store, or online.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

If you put your cat on flea prevention it also has prevention for intestinal worms. Heartworms and ear mites. Like revolution plus. Prevention is always the best medicine. Also fleas are your main source of tapeworms too so bg controlling them your controlling the second issue there..


----------

